# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2014



## PCGH_Stephan (25. September 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 11/2014 ist ab sofort   online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. Oktober  2014  am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  11/2014 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und  Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 11/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 11/2014 haben euch gefallen?*​


----------



## FTTH (26. September 2014)

Auf den Bildern des 970/980-Tests fehlen die normalen Tabellen. Sind die Lautstärke und Temperatur-Angaben vollständig im Text oder fehlen sie?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. September 2014)

Meinst du die getesteten Custom-Designs? Dort finden sich aus Platzgründen alle relevanten Angaben (Taktraten, Verbrauch, Lautheit, Temperaturen) im Text. Die volle Ladung Partnerkarten inklusive einiger 980-Karten, also die volle Marktübersicht, befindet sich gerade in Arbeit und kommt in der 12. Fast täglich kommen neue Zusagen und Muster. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## tuf-inside (27. September 2014)

Bin sie zwar noch nicht ganz durch, aber der Benchmarkmarathon mit den GTX970/980 hat sich doch gelohnt !

Etwas mehr Details zu den Partnerkarten wäre schön gewesen, aber da die Tage nur 24Std. haben.... 

Aber da kommt ja was in Ausgabe 12 

Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat war der Retro-Check bei den Top Blow Kühlern und der Retrotest dazu auf der DVD Ausgabe. Davon in Zukunft gerne mehr ! 

Einzig das etwas ausladende Gewinnspiel hätte mir als extra Beilage besser gefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. September 2014)

Wir haben in der Abgabewoche von 8 bis 8 gesessen und getestet, mehr ging so kurzfristig beim besten Willen nicht. Aber dafür wird die PCGH 12 umso praller mit neuen GTX-900-Karten gefüllt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. September 2014)

Habe sie gerade auch aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Schaut nach einer sehr interessanten Ausgabe aus. Stürze mich mal zuerst auf die 4790k Erfahrungen der PCGH Redaktion..


----------



## HeinzNeu (27. September 2014)

Mir gefallen die Testergebnisse über die Gamer-Sessel. Das gab es -soweit ersichtlich- bisher noch nicht. Es trifft meine momentane Situation, da ich nach einem besseren Sessel Umschau halte.
Auch die Ankündigung zum 5930K-OC finde ich gut, denn vor zwei Tagen habe ich den Haswell-E 5930K ins AsRock X99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gesetzt


----------



## CptAhnungslos (27. September 2014)

...und meine(PCGH Print) ist noch nicht im Briefkasten


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. September 2014)

Soeben die Zeitschrift freudestrahlend dem Postboten entgegengenommen^^.

Sehr cool ist auch das Gewinnspiel jedoch bezweifele ich das ich auch mal Glück habe seit Jahren :/.

Zeitschrift mal auf die schnelle durchgeblättert sieht sehr Spannend aus da werde ich wieder viele Tage was zu lesen haben .


----------



## CptAhnungslos (27. September 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Soeben die Zeitschrift freudestrahlend dem Postboten entgegengenommen^^.
> 
> Sehr cool ist auch das Gewinnspiel jedoch bezweifele ich das ich auch mal Glück habe seit Jahren :/.
> 
> Zeitschrift mal auf die schnelle durchgeblättert sieht sehr Spannend aus da werde ich wieder viele Tage was zu lesen haben .



Was? So spät kommt bei dir noch der Postbote?
Hab grad nochmal geschaut, aber nix...


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. September 2014)

Der kommt immer um 2-3 uhr


----------



## Jannilino (27. September 2014)

Hab meine Ausgabe heute auch im Briefkasten gehabt. Super Heft wie ich finde.
 Zufällig habe ich mir vergangene Woche einen 4790k gekauft. Da passt der Artikel natürlich besonders.
 Dann noch der Artikel zur 970/980 GTX, ein sehr spannender Hardware Monat.


----------



## Crush182 (27. September 2014)

Also irgendwie hat sich beim Test der Sitzgelegenheiten glaube ich ein Fehler eingeschlichen... 

Im Heft steht: DX Racer Bürostuhl OH/FE08/NS
Mit Stoff bezogen. Preis ca.:220€

Wenn ich nun aber auf die Website gehe finde ich unter diesem Namen folgendes:
DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/FE08/NS - F-serie
Dieser sieht ein wenig anders aus als der im Heft, ist außerdem mit Kunstleder bezogen und kostet 249€.

Ich habe mich auf der Seite mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bin dann auf diesen hier gestoßen:
DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/FE01/N - F-serie
Der kommt der Abbildung aus dem Heft doch deutlich näher und auch der Preis, sowie der Stoffbezug stimmen mit euren Angaben überein.

Liegt der Fehler jetzt auf der Internetseite oder im Heft?  (oder liegts an mir und ich bilde mir das ein? )


----------



## DerDoofy (28. September 2014)

Kann man Alan Wake auch bei Steam aktivieren? Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort, am besten per PN.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2014)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Kann man Alan Wake auch bei Steam aktivieren? Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort, am besten per PN.


 
Ich habe zwar noch keinen Andruck bzw. das Retail-Heft in physischer Form gesehen, aber zumindest ist das vorgesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. September 2014)

Wo sind denn eigentlich die Teilnahmebedigungen zu dem Gewinnspiel?
Im Heft steht man fidnet sie bei PCGH.de aber ich sehe sie niergends


----------



## jojo_hau (28. September 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Teilnahmebedigungen zu dem Gewinnspiel?
> Im Heft steht man fidnet sie bei PCGH.de aber ich sehe sie niergends



 Ich konnte die Teilnahmebedingungen auch noch nicht finden.

 Ich glaube auf der Seite 59 im Bericht "Der Profi-Beschleuniger" gibt es einen Fehler.
 Unten rechts im Kasten "Zahme Maße" steht bei mir "...ist mit ihren 28,2 Zentimetern nur geringfügig länger als die Costumer-Mo-" dann kommen die 2 Bilder.
 Ich konnte bis jetzt noch nicht herausfinden wo der Text weiter geht.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. September 2014)

Darf man einen Test von 980 Herstellerdesigns in der PCGH 12/2014 erwarten?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2014)

Mit Gewissheit. Von einigen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (28. September 2014)

Warum wurde bei den Tools zur Videoaufnahme der Afterburner nicht getestet? Wäre doch eine naheliegende Option gewesen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mit Gewissheit. Von einigen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Dann hoffe ich mal das die MSI Design der 980 und 970 dabei sind. Die stehen nämlich in der engeren Auswahl und gekauft wird im November.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum wurde bei den Tools zur Videoaufnahme der Afterburner nicht getestet? Wäre doch eine naheliegende Option gewesen.


 
Dazu wird sich Phil beizeiten äußern. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das die MSI Design der 980 und 970 dabei sind. Die stehen nämlich in der engeren Auswahl und gekauft wird im November.



Die GTX 970 Gaming wird schon in der 11 getestet, neben drei weiteren Herstellerdesigns der 970.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (28. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dazu wird sich Phil beizeiten äußern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tippe mal auf Asus, Zotac und Gigabyte? 
Naja vllt auch Palit.
Freu mich jedenfalkls schon auf Mittwoch.
Für mich sind aber auch die 980er Designs sehr interssant, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eher eine 980 zu holen. Bringt in WQHD schon mehr.


----------



## -------- (28. September 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum wurde bei den Tools zur Videoaufnahme der Afterburner nicht getestet? Wäre doch eine naheliegende Option gewesen.


 
Afterburner hat nicht funktioniert, steht da zumindest.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mit Gewissheit. Von einigen.


 Ohja, und dann Richtung Weihnachtsgeschäft. Ich schätze mal, für die Lineup muss dann wieder dein Schreibtisch von links bissel verlängert werden..


----------



## Jogibär (29. September 2014)

Die Beigabe der Vollversion von "Alan Wake" ist ja mal was und die Installation über Steam ist auch kinderleicht. Da hat sich wieder das DVDplus Abo gelohnt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Teilnahmebedigungen zu dem Gewinnspiel?
> Im Heft steht man fidnet sie bei PCGH.de aber ich sehe sie niergends


 


jojo_hau schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Teilnahmebedingungen auch noch nicht finden.



14 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Nehmen Sie am großen Gewinnspiel teil

sorry


----------



## HMangels91 (29. September 2014)

Ich finde schade das immer weniger Videos auf der DVD sind :/


----------



## FTTH (29. September 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Asus, Zotac und Gigabyte?
> Naja vllt auch Palit.


EVGA GTX 970 FTW, Asus GTX 970 Strix, MSI GTX 970 Gaming und Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. PCGH 11/2014 mit großem Gewinnspiel, Alan Wake als Vollversion, Megatest GTX 980/970, 4x Dauertest i7-4790K, Haswell-E: OC und Praxis, Gaming-Seats und mehr - Bild in Originalgröße, [2014/09/PCGH_11-2014_Grafikkarten_GTX980-970_7-8-pcgh.jpg]


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. September 2014)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> Ich finde schade das immer weniger Videos auf der DVD sind :/


 
Das passiert nur, wenn die Vollversion derart groß ist. In der PCGH 10 hatten wir beispielsweise viele Videos drauf. Stand jetzt gibt's in der 12 auch wieder viele, weil die Vollversion nur etwa die Hälfte des Datenträger belegt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## _chiller_ (29. September 2014)

Ich muss mal wieder bei den PC-Zusammenstellungen auf Seite 119 meckern, denn bei beiden Konfigurationen gibts reichlich Verbesserungspotential.

Bei beiden Konfigurationen: 4TB Festplattenspeicher? Das lohnt sich nur für NSA-Mitarbeiter, für einen HTPC ist das aber der reinste Overkill. Lieber eine 3TB-Platte nehmen und bei der SSD auf 256GB aufrüsten. Das Enermax Triathlor Eco 350W für 50 Euro ist auch nicht optimal, für beide PCs reicht ein 300W-Netzteil (be quiet! Pure Power L8 zum Beispiel) oder für den selben Preis hätte es mit dem Super Flower HX350 schon ein 80 Plus Gold zertifiziertes Netzteil gegeben.

AMD-Unterbau: Bei einer TDP von 65 Watt braucht es keinen 25 Euro teuren CPU-Kühler. Ein LC-Power LC-CC-95 hätte dicke gereicht und wäre 15 Euro günstiger gewesen. 

Intel-Unterbau: Bei der Intel-CPU gilt das Selbe wie bei der AMD-APU, ein 25 Euro-Turmkühler ist da zu viel des guten. Ein Cooler Master i117 hätte locker gereicht, alternativ einfach der Boxed. Ein 70 Euro-Mainboard muss es auch nicht sein, da keine Grafikkarte verbaut wird, hätte auch ein H81-Board mit Front-USB 3.0 für 40 Euro gereicht. Ein schlechter Scherz ist aber der Arbeitsspeicher. Nicht nur das DDR3-2400 überhaupt nicht zu einem Sockel 1150-System passt, über die 1,65Volt Betriebsspannung freut sich mit Sicherheit der Speichercontroller.

Warum nutzt ihr bei sowas nicht das Wissen und den Erfahrungsschatz von tausenden Community-Mitgliedern hier im Forum? Es reicht doch einen Thread zu erstellen und als Vorgabe einen HTPC bis 600 Euro zusammen zu stellen. Sonst passieren eben solche Dinge wie ein völlig unpassender Arbeitsspeicher der den Speichercontroller grillt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2014)

Die Möglichkeit zur Beteiligunge bestand ja:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...13-projekt-pcs-htpcs-feedback-erwuenscht.html


----------



## Steff456 (29. September 2014)

War ja klar, ich bin ab morgen nicht zu Hause und genau dann kam bis heute nichts an und der Postbote ist schon durch.. sonst kommt die PCGH immer Samstags
Dabei erwarte ich die Ausgabe schon sehnsüchtig, da es mir hoffentlich die Kaufentscheidung einer Costum GTX970 erleichtern wird.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. September 2014)

Oh, na der Thread geht in dem Teil des Forums eigentlich recht schnell unter, gäbe es keine Möglichkeit den beispielsweise anzupinnen oder in einen anderen Bereich des Forums zu verfrachten?


----------



## PCGH_Mark (29. September 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Oh, na der Thread geht in dem Teil des Forums eigentlich recht schnell unter, gäbe es keine Möglichkeit den beispielsweise anzupinnen oder in einen anderen Bereich des Forums zu verfrachten?


Der ist schon von Anfang an angepinnt (und ist es auch noch, wird zeitnah mit den neuen Projekt-PCs aktualisiert).


----------



## Crush182 (29. September 2014)

Was ist denn nu eig. mit den Stühlen? 

Ich hatte da ne Frage  (#13)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. September 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Was ist denn nu eig. mit den Stühlen?
> 
> Ich hatte da ne Frage  (#13)


 
Kollege Stöwer wird sich morgen darum kümmern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (30. September 2014)

Hallo!

Der Fehler liegt tatsächlich bei mir , ich habe die falsche Produktbezeichnung angegeben. Wie Du schon ganz richtig festgestellt hast, habe ich den DX Racer Buröstuhl der F-Serie mit der Nummer OH/FE01/N getestet. Dieser Link ist richtig: DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/FE01/N - F-serie.

Grüße
Der Spieleonkel


----------



## JackBauer006 (30. September 2014)

Liebes PCGH-Team, 
ich habe eine kleine Frage: In dem 11/2014 Heft, welches ich schon seit Samstag lesen darf, wurden einige GTX 970er getestet, da ich mir eine kaufen will, möchte ich die für mich beste aussuchen. Leider steht bei der Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming nur die maximale Lautstärke (2,6 Sone). 

Wie sieht es denn bei dieser Karte mit der Lautstärke im Leerlauf aus?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. September 2014)

Hi Jack,

die Leerlauf-Lautheit der GTX 970 G1 Gaming ist mit von uns gemessenen 0,9 Sone gut, aber in stiller Umbegung durchaus hörbar. Insgesamt macht die Karte aber einen gelungenen Eindruck.  Die volle Packung GTX-900-Karten gibt's übrigens in der nächsten PCGH – 11 Herstellerkarten sind schon anwesend, weitere folgen.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## StefanStg (30. September 2014)

Ist eine schöne Ausgabe geworden

@PCGH_Tom
Ich finde es Klasse das dein PC jetzt auch unter Wasser ist. Aber nehme dich in Acht eine Wakü ich wie Kokain man kommt nicht mehr weg von dem Stoff, habe es schon zweimal vesucht aber die Sucht von was lautlosen und kühlen ist einfach zu groß. Viel Spaß mit deiner Wakü


----------



## Crush182 (30. September 2014)

PCGH_Spieleonkel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Fehler liegt tatsächlich bei mir , ich habe die falsche Produktbezeichnung angegeben. Wie Du schon ganz richtig festgestellt hast, habe ich den DX Racer Buröstuhl der F-Serie mit der Nummer OH/FE01/N getestet. Dieser Link ist richtig: DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/FE01/N - F-serie.
> 
> ...



Alles klar.... Danke für die Rückmeldung 
(Es könnte nämlich gut sein, dass das mein nächster Sessel wird  )


----------



## ssgtocb (1. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> die Leerlauf-Lautheit der GTX 970 G1 Gaming ist mit von uns gemessenen 0,9 Sone gut, aber in stiller Umbegung durchaus hörbar. Insgesamt macht die Karte aber einen gelungenen Eindruck.  Die volle Packung GTX-900-Karten gibt's übrigens in der nächsten PCGH – 11 Herstellerkarten sind schon anwesend, weitere folgen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Wie ist die Temperatur im idle?
Welche Temperatur erreicht die msi 970 Gaming unter last/idle?
Mfg Oliver


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Oktober 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Warum wurde bei den Tools zur Videoaufnahme der Afterburner nicht getestet? Wäre doch eine naheliegende Option gewesen.


 
Ich meine, ich hätte es im Text erwähnt (eventuell habe ich es aber auch aus Platzgründen wieder entfernt): Ursprünglich wollte ich den Afterburner nutzen, doch gab es Probleme mit der Aufzeichnung der Frameraten mit Fraps oder RadeonPro die sich ebenfalls in die Spiele "hooken" müssen. Aus diesem Grund bin ich nach ein paar Stunden Herumprobieren auf RadeonPro ausgewichen.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat die Galaxy GTX ein weißes PCB? Wäre interessant zu wissen^^


----------



## Dolomedes (1. Oktober 2014)

HALLO ! Hilfe !
Bitte Helft mir mal !

Worum gehts,

Demletzt habe ich die PCGH online gekauft online Kiosk und so, das war ne PDF version.

Da wo ich wohne hat kein einziger "Retail Zeitschrifen Händler" die PCGH

ICH WILL NE PRINTVERSION auch fürs Badezimmer unverzichtbar !!!

WEnn also einer weiss wie ich zur PRintversion komme, währe ich sehr dankbar.
Früher hatte ich dir mal über die Hauptseite bestellt.

Wäre toll wenns klappt.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## flozn (1. Oktober 2014)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> HALLO ! Hilfe !
> Da wo ich wohne hat kein einziger "Retail Zeitschrifen Händler" die PCGH


 
Einfach mit dem Zeitschriftenhändler deines Vertrauens sprechen und ihn bitten, dir die PCGH zu bestellen.

BTW @R9 285: Seid euch vor dem Kauf klar, dass die Karten absolut nicht zukunftssicher sind aufgrund der 2 GB VRAM.
Die meisten Spiele skalieren wunderbar auch ohne drastische Qualitätseinbußen, aber wenn der Speicher zu klein ist, bleibt eigentlich nur die Reduktion von (Textur-)Auflösung, und dann wird es VERDAMMT hässlich.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2014)

Hier lässt sich nachsehen, welcher Zeitschriftenhändler in deiner Region PCGH regelmäßig bezieht: https://www.mykiosk.com/
Grundsätzlich kann aber wie erwähnt jeder Zeitschriftenhändler die Ausgabe bestellen, wenn man ihn darum bittet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Oktober 2014)

Alternativ: Abo


----------



## Hero3 (1. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend PCGH-Redaktion,

ich habe mir heute die neue PCGH zugelegt und wollte sofort "Alan Wake" installieren.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:
Die Installations-Routine verlangt von mir das ich "CD/DVD 2" einlegen soll. Aber die gibt es doch gar nicht.

Gibt es eine Lösung (außer den Rest von Steam selbst zu laden)?


----------



## Dolomedes (1. Oktober 2014)

Tjo, wenn die Welt so einfach wäre.
Also nochmal Pdf, schade finde ich minder.
oder
Alternativ halt keine kaufen.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

EDIT Shop.computec.de da bin ich fündig geworden also gibt die option noch zu bestellen großartig nutze ich die in Zukunft wenn ich mal eine will


----------



## Fried_Knight (2. Oktober 2014)

An den Herrn Vötter hätte ich eine Frage:

Auf Seite 12 wird zur MSI 970 gesagt, sie wäre unter Volllast 2,1 Sone laut. Bei der Gamestar ermittelte man 0,6 Sone. Ist der Wert von 2,1 Sone nicht etwas laut? Im Netz macht es die Runde, die MSI verhalte sich in der Lautstärke der Asus ebenbürtig.
Die 2,1 Sone verunsichern mich etwas.

LG


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal zur Info😁:

Grade mein Abo was mit der letzten Ausgabe auslief erneuert!😉

Hoffe ich bekomme die 11/14 jetzt noch geschickt. Oder muss ich sie mir im Einzelhandel holen?


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> An den Herrn Vötter hätte ich eine Frage:
> 
> Auf Seite 12 wird zur MSI 970 gesagt, sie wäre unter Volllast 2,1 Sone laut. Bei der Gamestar ermittelte man 0,6 Sone. Ist der Wert von 2,1 Sone nicht etwas laut? Im Netz macht es die Runde, die MSI verhalte sich in der Lautstärke der Asus ebenbürtig.
> Die 2,1 Sone verunsichern mich etwas.
> ...



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren!
War nämlich echt erschrocken als ich den wert las.


----------



## marvinj (2. Oktober 2014)

Wieder eine sehr gute Ausgabe, viele Infos und schön verpackt. die besten Artikel waren die der Geforce 980/970 sowie der Austausch des Prozessors in den Privat-PCs für den i7 4790K. Super
Vor allem Herr Vötters Artikel war informativ (könnte an der selben CPU liegen^^), da ich nun wirklich einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Prozssoren sehen kann. Zu Broadwell werde ich wohl umsteigen...
Bis dahin, wird dem guten in den Hintern getreten (also meiner CPU^^  )


----------



## Seabound (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich find die Ausgabe ganz gut.  Hab lange überlegt, ob ich sie kaufen soll. Alan Wake hab ich schon ewig durchgezockt und die "Rote"-Ausgabe hatten sie leider nicht mehr im Laden. Aber egal. Scheiß drauf. Die paar Euros mehr wars mir wert. 

Ach so, gabs personelle Umstrukturierungen?


----------



## ssgtocb (2. Oktober 2014)

Gute Nacht! 

Im GameStar Testartikel der 970 Jetstream steht: 
"In Spielen drehen die beiden Lüfter der Jetstream dann etwas auf, um den Grafikchip bei maximal 74 Grad zu halten. Dabei bleiben sie allerdings sehr leise und sind mit 1,0 Sone bei GESCHLOSSENEM Gehäuse kaum wahrnehmbar. Damit schneidet die Palit etwas schlechter ab als die MSI (0,6 Sone), bleibt aber einen Tick leiser als die Phantom von Gainward (1,4 Sone)."

Daher vielleicht die niedrigeren sone-werte....


----------



## Disneyfreund (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat noch wer Probleme mit dem Video mit dem Interview mit Corsair über DDR4 ?

Das andere Video über PCGH Retro 11/2006 klappt ohne Probleme aber das Interview nicht.

Windows Media Player macht folgendes 1 Bild und dann ist schluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das Video auf den PC ziehe und dann abspiele ist genau das selbe.
Mit Power DVD 10 ruckelt es und kein Ton.
Mit DivX kommt zwar Bild und Ton aber mit Tonfehlern und ruckeln.

Sonst, abgesehen von dem einen Video, wieder eine super Ausgabe
Besonder gefällt mir der Artikel über die Dämmatten und das Retro Video ist wie gewohnt immer spitze

Ansonsten finde ich es schade, dass diesmal nur 2 Videos drauf wahren.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info&#55357;&#56833;:
> 
> Grade mein Abo was mit der letzten Ausgabe auslief erneuert!&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Hoffe ich bekomme die 11/14 jetzt noch geschickt. Oder muss ich sie mir im Einzelhandel holen?



Da solltest Du den Leserservice fragen.


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2014)

Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit der 11.2014 Zeitschrift zufrieden.
Das Geld für die DVD hätte ich mir aber sparen können, da war leider nix drauf, was mich auch nur Ansatzweise interessiert.

Am besten waren die Tests zu den aktuellen GPU's.
In der kommenden Ausgabe wird es wohl noch detaillierter gehen.

Was mich etwas nervt ist, dass zum Teil 5 Seiten hintereinander, auf einer Seite nur Werbung ist.
Themen wie flache CPU Kühler finde ich auch nicht spannend. Ich denke die meisten nutzen noch normale Kühler.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich stehe noch leicht unter Narkose da ich operiert worden bin.
Deshalb kaufte ich mir seit langem mal wieder eine Zeitschrift und bin daher doch leicht enttäuscht.

Habe sie aber noch nicht ganz durch.
Bitte etwas um Nachsicht.


----------



## mercury4gaming (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Ausgabe ist hier leider noch nicht erhältlich :/ Mal gucken ob ich die nächste Woche irgendwo kriege... sonst hilft wohl nur bestellen


----------



## Bloodie (3. Oktober 2014)

Sehr enttäuschend finde ich die Angabe auf dem Cover, dass GTX 970 Herstellerdesigns getestet wurden.
Die paar Zeilen zu den 4 Herstellerdesigns kann man wohl kaum als Test bezeichnen.


----------



## NuvNuv (3. Oktober 2014)

Bloodie schrieb:


> Sehr enttäuschend finde ich die Angabe auf dem Cover, dass GTX 970 Herstellerdesigns getestet wurden.
> Die paar Zeilen zu den 4 Herstellerdesigns kann man wohl kaum als Test bezeichnen.


 

meine Enttäuschung war ebenso groß, ich hatte mir von diesem Test auch viel mehr erwartet.

Wie schon von einigen Vorpostern gemeldet: Wie kommt der hohe Messwert von 2,1 Sone für die MSI unter Last zustande, während für die Asus Strix nur 0,7 Sone gemessen wurden?


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> meine Enttäuschung war ebenso groß, ich hatte mir von diesem Test auch viel mehr erwartet.
> 
> Wie schon von einigen Vorpostern gemeldet: Wie kommt der hohe Messwert von 2,1 Sone für die MSI unter Last zustande, während für die Asus Strix nur 0,7 Sone gemessen wurden?


 
*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Hier lässt sich nachsehen, welcher Zeitschriftenhändler in deiner Region PCGH regelmäßig bezieht: https://www.mykiosk.com/
> Grundsätzlich kann aber wie erwähnt jeder Zeitschriftenhändler die Ausgabe bestellen, wenn man ihn darum bittet.



Werter Stephan.
Im Grunde genommen, ist das ein Weg, eine Filiale zu finden, doch so unvollständig wie sich die entsprechenden Standorte bei "My Kiosk" dort aufzeigen, bleibt ihm doch nur die persönliche Suche, oder die Bestellung, sofern letzteres vom Zeitschriftenhändler auch verfügbar gemacht wird.
Interessant ist aber, das man dort die meisten Bahnhofsfilialen nicht als Bezugsquelle vorfindet, oder die vielen Filialen in den Einkaufszentren, denn dort findet man das PCGH-Heft eigentlich immer.
Erfahrungsgemäß, sind viele Zeitungshändler nicht gewillt, nur ein einziges Exemplar zu bestellen, aber ab 5 Heften findet sich eher ein Weg! 
Nur das ständige Jammern zu einer Bestellaufgabe, das jene die restlichen 4 Hefte nicht los werden, gibt einem schon zu denken.

Im übrigen, gab es zu diesem Heft keine Erscheinungsverzögerung, also, es war in den von mir frequentierten Filialen am 01.10. verfügbar.

Der Top-Blow-CPU-Kühlertest war recht gelungen und sicherlich auch für die Minimierungsfans eine schöne brauchbare Option zur Lösungsfindung.
Das der Zalman CNPS-7000B-Cu-LED mit seinem angestaubten Design doch noch recht brauchbare Resultate lieferte, hatte ich auch nicht anders erwartet, da ich diesen selbst noch im Einsatz habe, aber zu einem FX-60 auf einem A8N-Sli, auch einen sehr langen Zeitraum im Signatur-PC eingesetzt in Verbindung mit einer 8800 GT 320MB im Herstellerdesign.
Da ich keine Übertaktungen anstrebe läßt sich eine CPU mit 125W TDP, auch bei 28°C und etwas darüber, ordentlich Kühlen, aber er kratzt schon mächtig am Limit wenn Prime95 über einen deutlich langen Zeitraum zum Einsatz kommt, auch ohne das von Euch spezielle Vorstreßen.
In Anbetracht dessen, hätte ich es als entsprechend gut empfunden, wenn die Heatpipe-Lösung zu diesem Old-Design sich im Test wieder gefunden hätte (siehe meine Signatur) und den CNPS-8900 in der Kupferausführung. 
Beide Varianten sind immer noch lieferbar, letzterer sogar noch bei den meisten üblichen Online-Händlern sogar sofort lieferbar und kompatibel zu den gängigsten CPU-Sockeln.
Z.B.: Prolimatech's Samuel, Scythe's Shuriken, bzw. Kozuti, Noctua's NH-L9, EKL's Panorama, Akasa's AK-CC4011 Nero, Xigmatek's Praeton, Thermalright's AXP-Vertreter, Silverstone's Nitrogon NT-06, wären eine schöne Ergänzung zu einem fast kompletten Test für HTPC's bis ins ITX-Format. 

Im "Fazit" sollte eine Korrektur stattfinden, denn der Pallas ist offensichtlich nicht von Xigmatek!

Thilos Einführungsartikel lies mich ein wenig schmunzeln, denn die Lösung ist vielleicht näher als man glaubt.

Auf Grund gestiegener Unfallzahlen, die auf die Bedienung diverser Multimediageräte im Auto während der Fahrt zurück zuführen sind, bemüht sich der Gesetzgeber eine Lösung zu etablieren, die sich an die Restriktionen zur Handybenutzung während der Autofahrt anlehnt.
Die Diskussionen gehen aber noch einen entscheidenden Schritt weiter und wollen gänzlich die Bedienung vom Steuernden, der nicht zur eigentlichen Autofahrt nötigen technischen Geräte, verbieten.(bezieht festinstallierte Geräte komplett mit ein)

Logisch ist der Gedanke sehr wohl, denn wer hat nicht schon einmal die Erfahrung gemacht, das z.B. nach einem relativ intensiv geführten Telefongespräch während der Autofahrt, man sich pardou nicht an den zurückgelegten Weg im Detail erinnern kann. 
Der dabei funktionierende Automatismus ist allerdings ein Warnzeichen dafür, das man nicht mehr Bewußt am Straßenverkehr teilgenommen hat, sondern nur mit, sagen wir mal, "viel Glück" keine kritische Situation eingetreten ist, die eine entsprechend schnelle Reaktion zur Vermeidung eines Unfalls erforderte!
Man braucht sich dann, mit der Einführung einer rigorosen Nutzungseinschränkung, sofern überhaupt noch durchsetzbar, keinen Kopf mehr machen, ob es Urwaldtechnik ist, oder der neuste technische Hype. 

Man braucht dann wohl maximal nur ein sprachgesteuertes Navigationsgerät und/oder Autoradio, mehr nicht.
Wenn es nach mir ginge müßten alle Autos auch noch als Eß- und Raucherfreie-Zone für die Fahrer gelten, denn so werden Zwangsweise entsprechende Pausezeiten real ausgeführt.

Im Eisenbahnverkehr ist die Nutzung eines Handys erlaubt (hier muß man keine Hand am Lenkrad haben, obwohl etwas ähnliches in den älteren Loktypen sichtbar vorhanden ist, man aber damit nur den Vortrieb des Fahrzeugs steuert, fast gleichzusetzen mit dem Gaspedal und außerdem Führen/Lenken die Schienen), alles andere ist während der Fahrt untersagt und wird bei erkundeten Verstößen entsprechend heftig geahndet.

Ich bin gespannt, welche Pimp-PC's das Rennen gemacht haben und was letztendlich als jeweiliger Lösungs-Pimp herausgekommen ist .

Der Dämmmattentest ließ, m.M.n., entsprechende Angaben zu gesundheitsschädigenden Schadstoffkonzentrationen und begünstigende/beschleunigende Eigenschaften im Fall eines eventuellen Hardwarebrandes im Gehäuse, vermißen.

Der Grafikkartentest zu den neusten von Nvidia, läßt nur einen Wunsch übrig, den Nvidia jedoch nicht erfüllen kann, nämlich, das AMD ein mindestens in allen Belangen gleichwertiges Produkt mit der kommenden neuen Grafikkartenlösung zustande bekommt.


----------



## Jogibär (3. Oktober 2014)

Disneyfreund:, 





> Hat noch wer Probleme mit dem Video mit dem Interview mit Corsair über DDR4 ?


Bei mir funkionierte der Ton auch nicht mit dem VLC Media Player und dem Windows Media Player. Mit Power DVD 13 funktioniert dagegen alles.


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2014)

Gelöcht, da der Beitrag zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt geschrieben worden ist.


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Oktober 2014)

Jogibär schrieb:


> Disneyfreund:,
> 
> Bei mir funkionierte der Ton auch nicht mit dem VCL Media Player und dem Windows Media Player. Mit Power DVD 13 funktioniert dagegen alles.



Also ist wahrscheinlich das Video bei mir verbugt 
weil das eine ja geht ohne Probleme und dieses nicht vernünftig geht. schade 

Sonst hatte ich eigentlich noch nie im Leben Probleme mit dem anschauen der Videos auf der PCGH-DVD.


----------



## NuvNuv (4. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> *Kopfschüttel*


 
kannst Du Dein Kopfschütteln erklären?


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Oktober 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank für den Test mit den Gaming-Stühlen. 
Ich suche schon ewig nach einem guten Teil und wusste von all diesen Firmen gar nix die da darauf spezialisiert sind.
Hab mir gerade den Commander S III bestellt, absolut geile Sache. Endlich mal ein ordentlicher Stuhl wo man vermutlich gar nicht mehr aufstehen möchte weil die so bequem sind ggg.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Oktober 2014)

ssgtocb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie ist die Temperatur im idle?
> Welche Temperatur erreicht die msi 970 Gaming unter last/idle?
> Mfg Oliver



Ich melde mich am Montag nochmal bei dir, die schlaue Tabelle liegt mir hier nicht vor. 



GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> Hat die Galaxy GTX ein weißes PCB? Wäre interessant zu wissen^^


 
Nein, das ist schließlich keine "HOF" (Hall of Fame ). Ein kurzer Blick auf die Karte ist hier möglich: 7x GTX 970 und 4x GTX 980: Erste Video-Eindrücke von 11 Maxwell-Partnerdesigns



Lahatiel schrieb:


> An den Herrn Vötter hätte ich eine Frage:
> 
> Auf Seite 12 wird zur MSI 970 gesagt, sie wäre unter Volllast 2,1 Sone laut. Bei der Gamestar ermittelte man 0,6 Sone. Ist der Wert von 2,1 Sone nicht etwas laut? Im Netz macht es die Runde, die MSI verhalte sich in der Lautstärke der Asus ebenbürtig.
> Die 2,1 Sone verunsichern mich etwas.
> ...



An dieser Stelle gilt, was immer gilt, wenn unsere Messwerte von anderen abweichen: Bei uns gilt der Worstcase, da wir power-intensive Spiele testen, während andernorts nicht immer klar ist, was wo wie getestet wird. Es kann daher vorkommen, dass bei uns höhere Werte angegeben werden. Deswegen ist aber keiner der Werte per se falsch, also keine Panik. 

Zum Start einer neuen Grafikkarte kann es leider auch immer sein, dass das BIOS "zur Laufzeit", d.h. von einer Charge auf die nächste verändert wird. Wir arbeiten derartige Informationen ein, sobald wir davon erfahren. Beispielsweise soll es für die Evga-Modelle, von denen wir die FTW-Version im Heft testen, ein neues BIOS geben. Auch bei Gigabyte heißt es das, dort liegt mir aber Stand heute - ebenso wie bei MSI - keine Information vor.

Die neuen Erkenntnise bei bereits getesteten Grafikkarten fließen natürlich in die kommende PCGH 12/2014 ein. Bis dahin eine Anmerkung: Ein neues, verbessertes BIOS ist zwar schön, doch es bleibt eine Unsicherheit. Welche Karten verfügen über das neue BIOS? Oft ist die Ware in den Läden "alt", verfügt also über die wenige Wochen alte Firmware. Neuware mit neuem BIOS gibt's normalerweise erst Wochen nach Release eines solchen BIOS - und selbst dann nicht immer. Oft, etwa bei Evga, muss man sich gezielt an den Hersteller-Support werden, um ein Update zu erhalten, und muss es dann auch noch selbst durchführen.



Bloodie schrieb:


> Sehr enttäuschend finde ich die Angabe auf dem Cover, dass GTX 970 Herstellerdesigns getestet wurden.
> Die paar Zeilen zu den 4 Herstellerdesigns kann man wohl kaum als Test bezeichnen.





NuvNuv schrieb:


> meine Enttäuschung war ebenso groß, ich hatte mir von diesem Test auch viel mehr erwartet.
> 
> Wie schon von einigen Vorpostern gemeldet: Wie kommt der hohe Messwert  von 2,1 Sone für die MSI unter Last zustande, während für die Asus Strix  nur 0,7 Sone gemessen wurden?



Natürlich könnte man das auch mit mordsmäßig viel Prosa zu Packung und Zubehör schmücken, aber mal ernsthaft: Welche Informationen fehlen euch denn (die ganz oben erwähnte ausgenommen)? Wir geben die mindestens zu erwartende, gemessene Geschwindigkeit an, maximale Lautheit und maximalen Verbrauch. Dazu gibt's Benchmarks inklusive manueller Übertaktung. Alles unter gleichen Bedingungen, die vier Karten sind direkt vergleichbar.  All das dauert viele Stunden und ist daher definitiv ein Test. Was zu den getesteten Modellen fehlt, gibt es in ausführlicher Form in der PCGH 12, garniert mit vielen weiteren GTX-900-Karten. Ihr vermisst vermutlich die Testtabellen. Stand jetzt sind 11 Karten anwesend und insgesamt 16 geplant – auf dicken 8 Seiten.

Zu unserer und in diesem Fall speziell meiner Verteidigung: Wir mussten an den Tagen, bei denen das Heft zur Druckerei musste, nicht nur den Print-Test der GTX 980/970 fertigstellen (neben vielen anderen Seiten), sondern auch noch dessen Online-Version pünktlich zu Launch. Und "nebenbei" sollten auch ein paar Herstellerkarten ausführlich getestet werden, damit ihr als Heftleser mehr Mehrwert habt. "Nebenbei" bedeutet hier bei vier Karten gute zwei Tage – bei einem ohnehin negativen Zeitbudget. Mir ist bewusst, dass euch diese Information angesichts eines von uns verlangten Heftpreises nicht wirklich weiterhilft und ihr einen Gegenwert erwartet, dennoch solltet ihr wissen, unter welchen Bedingungen wir arbeiten. Nach außen wirkt das alles wie purer Spaß, in Wahrheit müssen wir aber ergebnisorientiert arbeiten, ohne dass Mehraufwand in irgendeiner Form vergütet wird.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Raff

vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag, auch wenn dieser nicht speziell an mich gerichtet ist, zumindest nicht offiziell.
Aufgrund meines Beitrages auf der vorherigen Seite, fühle ich mich aber dennoch angesprochen.

Man vergisst in der Tat, wieviel Arbeit solch ein Test macht und im Grunde hattet ihr nicht mehr viel Zeit vor dem Launch.
Wie auch einige Andere, hatte ich mehr erwartet von den aktuellen Grafikkarten zu lesen und zu sehen.
Da es sehr mager ausfiel, machte sich natürlich eine gewisse Enttäuschung breit, wobei dies nicht einmal eure Schuld ist.

Zudem kam hinzu, dass viele Artikel in der Zeitschrift, mich schlicht und ergreifend wenig bis gar nicht interessierten.
Wie auf der vohrherigen Seite bereits angesprochen, die Top-Blower, die R9 285, den Bericht von dem i7 920 auf einem i7 4790k und der Dämmsettests.

Ich möchte mich für meinen voherigen Bericht entschuldigen, da man das alles hätte auch "netter" schreiben können.
Die Zeitschrift las ich kurz nach meiner OP und ich war noch zum Teil von der Narkose müde und mit Medikamenten voll gepumpt, deswegen schrieb ich etwas "schräg" bzw. unpassend.
Daher bitte ich euch, meinen vohrherigen Bericht nicht ganz wörtlich zu nehmen (ich nehme ihn auch gleich raus).

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die kommende Ausgabe und auf die 8 Seiten langen GPU Berichte.
Danach gibt es für euch aber keine Entschuldigung mehr.



> Mir ist bewusst, dass euch diese Information angesichts eines von uns  verlangten Heftpreises nicht wirklich weiterhilft und ihr einen  Gegenwert erwartet


Ich hatte mit der aktuellen Ausgabe hinsichtlich Pech, da es ausser dem GPU Test, nicht mehr viel gab, was mich tatsächlich interessiert hat, deswegen war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich den ersten Beitrag schrieb, doch stark gefrustet, was aber nicht eure Schuld war. Deswegen bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

MfG Pixy


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2014)

Keine Sorge, der Achtseiter (eventuell wird's sogar mehr) erfährt sehr viel Zeit und "Liebe". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ch_koehler (5. Oktober 2014)

Hero3 schrieb:


> Guten Abend PCGH-Redaktion,
> 
> ich habe mir heute die neue PCGH zugelegt und wollte sofort "Alan Wake" installieren.
> 
> ...


 

Habe das gleiche Problem, weiß wirklich keiner Rat ??


----------



## spockilein (5. Oktober 2014)

Was mich bei den Tests der neuen Graka von Nvidia (bzw allgemein bei Grakatests) etwas stört: Es wird nur gemessen, was die Karten maximal Leisten. Ist zwar sehr Interessant und sagt auch viel über diese aus, geht aber an den meisten "Normalspielern" vorbei. Sehr Interessant wäre auch ein Standarttest mit 1920x1080, vertikale Synchronisierung in hoher/bester Qualität. So werden die meisten Spielen. Wie ist da Wärme/Lautheit und Stromverbrauch. Vielleicht lohnt sich für Besitzer einer GTX460 oder 660 schon aus diesem Aspekt. Es müßen ja nicht Alle gleich so getestet werden. Eine als Beispiel reicht ja. Die Abweichungen sind ja meist nur ein paar Watt. Ich hoffe Ihr versteht Meine Bitte. Richtet Euch mal wieder mehr dem einfachen Spieler zu.


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hero3 schrieb:


> Guten Abend PCGH-Redaktion,
> 
> ich habe mir heute die neue PCGH zugelegt und wollte sofort "Alan Wake" installieren.
> 
> ...



Hätte die Frage auch gern beantwortet!^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Oktober 2014)

Hero3 schrieb:


> Guten Abend PCGH-Redaktion,
> 
> ich habe mir heute die neue PCGH zugelegt und wollte sofort "Alan Wake" installieren.
> 
> ...





Ch_koehler schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, weiß wirklich keiner Rat ??





Hardcoremetal84 schrieb:


> Hätte die Frage auch gern beantwortet!^^


Ich habe noch keine Lösung, aber ich habe für euch nachgefragt. Wenn ich erfahre, wie sich das Problem lösen lässt, melde ich hier im Thread.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Oktober 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, hätte ich es als entsprechend gut empfunden, wenn die Heatpipe-Lösung zu diesem Old-Design sich im Test wieder gefunden hätte (siehe meine Signatur) und den CNPS-8900 in der Kupferausführung.
> Beide Varianten sind immer noch lieferbar, letzterer sogar noch bei den meisten üblichen Online-Händlern sogar sofort lieferbar und kompatibel zu den gängigsten CPU-Sockeln.
> Z.B.: Prolimatech's Samuel, Scythe's Shuriken, bzw. Kozuti, Noctua's NH-L9, EKL's Panorama, Akasa's AK-CC4011 Nero, Xigmatek's Praeton, Thermalright's AXP-Vertreter, Silverstone's Nitrogon NT-06, wären eine schöne Ergänzung zu einem fast kompletten Test für HTPC's bis ins ITX-Format.



Es war ursprünglich geplant, die Testtabelle um weitere Kühler zu erweitern, die bereits in früheren Ausgaben getestet wurden. Shuriken, Samuel, zwei AXP, Nitrogon, NH-L9 und Panorama dürften bereits im Heft gewesen sein. Nachdem klar wurde, dass Nvidia sich mit einem größeren Thema in die Ausgabe drängelt, wurde allerdings der Platz knapp.
Die Heatpipe-Orbs von Zalman passten zudem schlecht in das Raster des Tests: Sie konnten zum Zeitpunkt ihres Erscheinens keine Spitzenplätze belegen, sie sind deutlich jünger und nur wenige Leser haben persönliche Erfahrung damit. (Im Gegensatz zu CNPS7000 und SI-128 hatten wir auch kein altes Exemplar mehr im Lager.)



> Im "Fazit" sollte eine Korrektur stattfinden, denn der Pallas ist offensichtlich nicht von Xigmatek!



In der Tat


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Oktober 2014)

An die Leute mit dem Installationsproblem bei Alan Wake: Ist euer PC während der Installation mit dem Internet verbunden, wenn nach dem zweiten Datenträger verlangt wird?


----------



## Pixy (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Raff,

ich habe ein kleines Anliegen, zwecks der kommenden Ausgabe, wo ihr voraussichtlich 8 Seiten über GPU's berichten wird.

Da ich unbedingt eine neue Karte benötige, mir aber noch nicht ganz  sicher bin welche, erhoffe ich mir durch die Ausgabe eine leichtere  Entscheidung.
Momentan liest man sehr viel über MSI und Gigabyte Karten.

Könntet ihr bei den Tests bzw. Berichten auch auf "Probleme" von Karten hinweisen?

Momentan ist das Web doch recht voll, was z.B. das "Spulenfiepen" bzw. "brutzeln" der MSI GTX 970 angeht.
Es wäre schön, wenn sowas erwähnt wird, wenn es doch arg auffällt bzw. deutlich zu hören ist.
Evtl. hat der Hersteller selber ja auch neue Infos bis dahin.

Auch würde ich mich über nähere Infos der beiden Gigabyte Karten freuen.
Da Gigabyte eine zweite Ausführung der GTX 970 anbietet, würde ich mich über nähere Infos der selektierten Chips freuen.
Ist das nur ein Gerücht oder werden bei der G1-Version tatsächlich selektierte Chips verwendet?


Vielen Dank, das war es im Grunde auch schon.

MfG Pixy


PS: Da ich nicht genau weiß, inwiefern "privaten Nachrichten" gelesen werden, poste ich es sicherheitshalber hier noch einmal rein.


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (7. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> An die Leute mit dem Installationsproblem bei Alan Wake: Ist euer PC während der Installation mit dem Internet verbunden, wenn nach dem zweiten Datenträger verlangt wird?



Bei mir wird keine 2te Cd verlangt, allerdings muss ich noch 7gb runterladen von Steam und das fällt bei mir flach.

Im Offlinemodus kann man es ja nicht installieren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Oktober 2014)

Reine Spekulation: Vielleicht wird der zweite Datenträger dann verlangt, wenn Steam gerade nicht für den Download fehlender Dateien zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (7. Oktober 2014)

Müssen die 7gb noch zusätzlich runtergeladen werden, denn fürn update is das bissi viel?^^


----------



## Weltan (7. Oktober 2014)

Mit Steam verbunden musste ich noch 2,5 GB nachladen. 2te CD wurde bei Installation nicht nachgefragt.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal versucht, die Installations-Problematik von Alan Wake anhand meiner persönlichen PCGH-Ausgabe (ja, auch Redakteure lesen die Zeitschrift ) nachzuvollziehen. Bei mir wird das komplette Spiel von DVD installiert, allerdings wird danach noch ein umfangreicher Patch geladen. Eventuell hilft es, die automatischen Updates in Steam zu deaktivieren. Die benötigten Files sollten aber alle auf der DVD enthalten sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Dateien sollten im Ordner sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, hilft euch sicher unser Support aus.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Hardcoremetal84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke dann fällts bei mir leider aus da ich zureit nur mit Internetstick online bin


----------



## plexus (8. Oktober 2014)

Leider muss ich sagen, dass ich von dieser Ausgabe sehr enttäuscht bin.

Da ich mir ein X99-System zulegen möchte war der Kurztest in der letzten Ausgabe super. Ich wollte dann aber noch einen ganzen Monat warten um eine detailierte Einschätzung zu solch einem System von euch zu erhalten. Alles was ich hier finde ist ein Test zur Übertaktbarkeit. Keine Benchmarks und nicht ein einziges Mainboard oder ein RAM Riegel wurde näher angesehen. Die CPUs haben es nicht einmal in den Einkaufsführer geschafft.
Vielleicht übersehe ich hier auch etwas und mir kann jemand erklären warum hier nichts zu finden ist, aber da wird nach 7 Jahren ein neuer Arbeitsspeichertyp veröffentlicht und ihr testet Bürostühle, Dämmmatten und Powerline-Adapter?! Das will mir nicht in den Kopf. o_O
Was jedoch drin ist, ist ein Test zum i7-4790K über 11(!) Seiten. Nach welchem sogar 3 von 4 der Redakteure den neuen 5820K eigentlich interessanter finden:


"... warte auf sparsame X99-Bretter zum Einsatz eines i7-5820K..."
"Der i7-5820K reizt mich einfach mehr..."
"... mit dem Core i7-5820K gibt es starke Konkurrenz..."
No shit Sherlock! 

Abseits der X99-Systeme:
In "Sauber abgedreht" soll Software zum Aufzeichnen von Spielen getestet werden. Mir leuchtet hier nicht ein warum in den Graphen die Battlefield mit den TombRaider FPS verglichen werden. Was soll das? Wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller eine Referenzlinie ohneeine Aufzeichnungssoftware im jeweiligen Spiel zu haben?

Achja:
Auf der Codekarte zu 'Alan Wake' steht man solle die Installationsanweisungen auf Seite 6 beachten, dort glotzt mich aber nur eine maßlos überteuerte Grafikkarte an.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2014)

Du übersiehst die knappe Zeit, die die Redakteure hatten, die neuen Boards und Grafikkarten zu testen in diesem Monat. Ein Tag hat mal nur 24 Stunden, und auch nur dann, wenn man die zweiten 24 Stunden zum Schlafen und Leben nutzt 

Hab doch Geduld!

Die anderen Tests waren vermutlich schon länger fertiggestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2014)

Moin!
Schade, dass du von der Ausgabe enttäuscht bist - es steckt sehr viel Herzblut in unseren Artikeln...


plexus schrieb:


> Die CPUs haben es nicht einmal in den Einkaufsführer geschafft.
> Vielleicht übersehe ich hier auch etwas und mir kann jemand erklären warum hier nichts zu finden ist, [...]


Da hast du in der Tat etwas übersehen - alle uns bislang zur Verfügung stehenden Sockel-2011-3-Prozessoren sind sowohl im Einkaufsführer als auch im Leistungsindex vorhanden. Einen i7-5930K haben wir bislang noch nicht im Testlabor begrüßen dürfen.



plexus schrieb:


> Abseits der X99-Systeme:
> In "Sauber abgedreht" soll Software zum Aufzeichnen von Spielen getestet werden. Mir leuchtet hier nicht ein warum in den Graphen die Battlefield mit den TombRaider FPS verglichen werden. Was soll das? Wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller eine Referenzlinie ohneeine Aufzeichnungssoftware im jeweiligen Spiel zu haben?



Ohne mit dem Artikel viel zu tun gehabt zu haben: Das hat vermutlich mit unseren Layout-Gegebenheiten zu tun. Die Referenz ohne Aufzeichnungssoftware findet sich auf der ersten Doppelseite des Artikels. Ansonsten hätten wir entweder zwei Diagramme pro Programm benötigt (dafür stand nicht genügend Platz zur Verfügung) oder wir hätten ein Spiel weglassen müssen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich es auch erst verwirrend fand...



plexus schrieb:


> Achja:
> Auf der Codekarte zu 'Alan Wake' steht man solle die Installationsanweisungen auf Seite 6 beachten, dort glotzt mich aber nur eine maßlos überteuerte Grafikkarte an.


Das kann immer mal passieren - und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Wir geben nicht das komplette Heft auf einmal zur Druckerei, sondern in sogenannten Bögen. Extras wie Codekarten oder auch der Titel sind meistens zuerst dran. Wenn in letzter Sekunde zum Beispiel eine Anzeige umgebucht wird oder wegfällt, kann es sein, dass nicht mehr alle Seitenzahlen korrekt sind, ohne dass wir im Nachhinein daran noch viel ändern könnten.


----------



## Dolomedes (10. Oktober 2014)

Also ich Lese die PcgH ja auch schon viele viele Jahre, regelmäßig aber nicht Monatlich.

Ich fand das Helf "gut" aber hatte irgendwie das Gefühl das mit irgendetwas fehlt.Was gefehlt hat kann ich nicht sagen, war eher so ein gefühl, das mit den Tabellen ist mir natürlich auch aufgefallen ist aber nicht weiter schlimm , da diese Magazin jeden Moant erscheint.

Wenn dann die X99 Boards (2011v3) dann sich mal vermehren sollten, werde ich wohl die nächste ausgabe Kaufen, der 5820k scheint ja ein nettes gerät für einen geringeren aufpreis zu sein.

Auch GUT gefallen hat mir der "Stuhl-Test"
Der Graka Artikel wahr der Hammer, danke hierfür.War bestimmt ne Heiden arbeit gerade mit diesen ganzen Tabellen 

Alles in Allem eine Solide Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben bereits mehrere High-End-X99-Boards in der Redaktion und für die 12/14 ist die erste Testrunde eingeplant. Wenn alles gut geht, folgt in der 01/14 ein Folgeartikel mit Budget-Platinen. Die Hersteller sind allerdings eher bemüht, mit ihren Spitzenmodellen auf Platz 1 eines Tests zu erscheinen, auch wenn diese 400 € Monster für viele uninteressant sind.


----------



## Dee7734 (10. Oktober 2014)

Die 11/14 gefiel mir an und für sich ganz gut (besonders der i7 920 im Vergleich) Weiter so, würde auch gerne i7 2600K OC Vs. i7 5XXX mit externer GPU sehen, da ich die 5er Serie ganz interessant finde aber bei 4,6Ghz kaum einen Unterschied zum Basis 4XXX sehe (abgesehen von der internen GPU Lösung, welche aber uninteressant ist).

Bin schon richtig gespannt auf die 12/14, da die R9 290x jetzt aus dem System fliegt (nach der GTX570 1,28GB VRam Katastrophe stehts jetzt 1:1 und ich wechsel wieder rüber)

Hoffe auf einen ausführlichen OC Test der Strix 970 (habe eine bzw. zwei seit Dienstag im Warenkorb bei Mindfactory, jedoch wg. dem 1x 8Pol Anschluss etwas Sorge im O.C..

Ich hoffe dieses mal habe ich endlich wieder so viel und lange Freude an einer GPU wie damals mit der 8800GTX (ich glaube es wurde von Weihnachten "2006" bis Battlefield 3 alles gut dargestellt)

PS: Würde mir mal wieder ein RAID Special wünschen.


----------



## MADman_One (10. Oktober 2014)

Super heft, sehr interessant. Danke für die viele Mühle die ihr euch gemacht habt.

Ich fand euren OC-Test zum Haswell-E sehr interessant. Die Lüfter meines Radiators liegen glücklicherweise direkt oberhalb des MOSFET Kühlers, sodaß er die Luft abbekommt, die über den hinteren Gehäuselüfter rein und dann durch den Radiator rausgezogen wird... Sehr interessant fand ich da auch den Hinweis zum Arbeitsspeicher in dem Bezug...bin aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen eine Stufe runtergegangen und habe 2400er Riegel gewählt, da ich nicht länger warten wollte. Hätte nicht erwartet, daß der Unterschied so groß ausfallen kann im ungünstigsten Fall. Sehr informativ. 



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Testergebnisse über die Gamer-Sessel. Das gab es -soweit ersichtlich- bisher noch nicht. Es trifft meine momentane Situation, da ich nach einem besseren Sessel Umschau halte.


 


Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für den Test mit den Gaming-Stühlen.
> Ich suche schon ewig nach einem guten Teil und wusste von all diesen Firmen gar nix die da darauf spezialisiert sind.
> Hab mir gerade den Commander S III bestellt, absolut geile Sache. Endlich mal ein ordentlicher Stuhl wo man vermutlich gar nicht mehr aufstehen möchte weil die so bequem sind ggg.


 
Auch mir hat dieser Teil extrem gut gefallen. Seit Mittwoch sitze ich auf einem Maxnomics Classic Casual und bin absolut begeistert. So begeistert, das ich sogar noch ein Seatquake Kit bestellt habe, um noch ein wenig Force Feedback mit ins Gaming zu bringen, sollte nächste Woche kommen bin schon gespannt. Ich mag jetzt schon kaum noch aufstehen aus diesem Stuhl, er ist wirklich extrem hochwertig verarbeitet und meiner Meinung nach sein Geld echt wert. Mein Rücken bedankt sich jetzt schon, ich merke erst jetzt was ich mir davor die ganzen Jahre zugemutet habe. Daher nochmal danke für den Test.


----------



## Eteokles (11. Oktober 2014)

Mir hat die Ausgabe auch sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn mir noch ein paar Seiten fehlen. Besonders interessant war für mich dabei der Test zu den GTX 970 und 980. Echt gut gelungen und sehr informativ. Der Artikel zum Devils Canyon mit Aufrüstvergleich war ebenfalls sehr gut. Diese Art von Test ist mal ganz was anderes 

Viele Grüße
Eteokles


----------



## LTB (13. Oktober 2014)

Yeah, neue Redakteuren Fotos 
Top:
Redakteuren Praxis Reihe   
GTX980/970 wie zu erwarten ausführlich und Top! Auch wenn hier die 780ti OC und R9290X OC gefehlt hat. Wurde ja Online nachgeliefert...nur zum Nachschlagen aufm "Pott" immer sehr umständlich 

PS: Glückwunsch an Herrn Vötter zum *Leitendem!*Redakteur.


----------



## Kontakt (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

also ich habe so meine Probleme mit dem Grafikartenleistungsindex und dem Test der neuen GTX 970 / 980.
Ich spiele seit Jahren Battlefield. Mit Battlefield 4 erreiche ich mit meiner Asus GTX 780 CU II OC mit i7-4790K (kein OC) durchweg 80 bis 120 Frames/s in Ultra bei 1920x 1080 in allen möglichen Karten und Spielmodi. Im PCGH Index zeigen die GTX 970 / 980 im Index 66 / 76 Bilder/s ?
D. h. meine Karte ist z. T. deutlich schneller und ein Kauf lohnt sich auf keinen Fall, oder ist die Angabe im Leistungsindex nicht praxsisnah? 
Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## LTB (14. Oktober 2014)

Kontakt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe so meine Probleme mit dem Grafikartenleistungsindex und dem Test der neuen GTX 970 / 980.
> Ich spiele seit Jahren Battlefield. Mit Battlefield 4 erreiche ich mit meiner Asus GTX 780 CU II OC mit i7-4790K (kein OC) durchweg 80 bis 120 Frames/s in Ultra bei 1920x 1080 in allen möglichen Karten und Spielmodi. Im PCGH Index zeigen die GTX 970 / 980 im Index 66 / 76 Bilder/s ?
> ...


 
Am besten du benchest die selbe Stelle mit den selben Einstellungen. Hier im Forum kannst du dir alle Infos dazu holen wie pcgh benched.
Du darfst nicht vergessen das die Benchmark Scene für den GPU Index aus dem Singleplayer ist.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Tests/Benchmark-Test-CPU-Grafikkarten-744422/


----------



## Kontakt (14. Oktober 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> Am besten du benchest die selbe Stelle mit den selben Einstellungen. Hier im Forum kannst du dir alle Infos dazu holen wie pcgh benched.
> Du darfst nicht vergessen das die Benchmark Scene für den GPU Index aus dem Singleplayer ist.
> Spiele-Benchmarktest für CPUs und Grafikkarten: Battlefield 4, Watch Dogs, Skyrim und mehr - so testet PCGH


 
Ok, damit komme ich dann im Schnitt auf 74 Bilder/s. Also liege ich mit der Asus GTX 780 CU II OC auf GTX 980 Nivea (während der Messung viel es mal auf kurzfrisig 60 Bilder/s).
Bis ich bei der Scene angekommen war lief es bei ca. 100 bis 120 Bilder/s - bleibt bei mir persönlich noch eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit mit dem PCGH-Leistungsindex, weil die Relation zum GTX 780 Index aus meiner Sicht nicht stimmt (dort 54 Bilder / s) und der erlebte Frameverlauf im Gesamtspiel einfach nicht stimmig ist.
Aber vieleicht hab ich auch die Scene nicht genau getroffen. Gibt es Rückmeldungen von anderen Usern zu dieser Benchmarkscene?


----------



## LTB (15. Oktober 2014)

Kontakt schrieb:


> Ok, damit komme ich dann im Schnitt auf 74 Bilder/s. Also liege ich mit der Asus GTX 780 CU II OC auf GTX 980 Nivea (während der Messung viel es mal auf kurzfrisig 60 Bilder/s).
> Bis ich bei der Scene angekommen war lief es bei ca. 100 bis 120 Bilder/s - bleibt bei mir persönlich noch eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit mit dem PCGH-Leistungsindex, weil die Relation zum GTX 780 Index aus meiner Sicht nicht stimmt (dort 54 Bilder / s) und der erlebte Frameverlauf im Gesamtspiel einfach nicht stimmig ist.
> Aber vieleicht hab ich auch die Scene nicht genau getroffen. Gibt es Rückmeldungen von anderen Usern zu dieser Benchmarkscene?


 
Hmmm, sicher das die Einstellung im Spiel nicht evtl. vom Treiber überschrieben werden. Zb. MSAA und CO ?


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Oktober 2014)

Kontakt schrieb:


> Ok, damit komme ich dann im Schnitt auf 74 Bilder/s. Also liege ich mit der Asus GTX 780 CU II OC auf GTX 980 Nivea (während der Messung viel es mal auf kurzfrisig 60 Bilder/s).
> Bis ich bei der Scene angekommen war lief es bei ca. 100 bis 120 Bilder/s - bleibt bei mir persönlich noch eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit mit dem PCGH-Leistungsindex, weil die Relation zum GTX 780 Index aus meiner Sicht nicht stimmt (dort 54 Bilder / s) und der erlebte Frameverlauf im Gesamtspiel einfach nicht stimmig ist.
> Aber vieleicht hab ich auch die Scene nicht genau getroffen. Gibt es Rückmeldungen von anderen Usern zu dieser Benchmarkscene?



Ich habe das Heft gerade leider nicht zur Hand. Aber kann es sein, dass du dich auf die FPS Werte in der Mitte beziehst? Früher war dort mal die 1080p Auflösung aufgeführt. Die steht nun aber Links. In der Mitte ist jetzt 1440p. Ich war zu anfangs auch etwas verwirrt über die allgemein niedrigen fps Werte, bis mir das aufgefallen ist ^^


----------



## wolflux (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,  am interessantesten fand ich die Seite 72:
Mehr Leistung durch CPU- und RAM-Tuning.
Erstaunlich wie hoch der Datenaustausch bei nur CPU-OC. ist., die Latenzen kaum Auswirkungen haben als auch der Unterschied zwischen 2133 MHz. Speichertakt, sowie 2666 MHz. ☺
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Spinal (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir die Ausgabe hauptsächlich deshalb gekauft, weil ich auch für später mal den großen GTX900 Test nachschlagen will. Ich schaue auch heute noch ab und zu in den 680 oder 7970 Test, weil ich einfach die Entwicklung dann nochmal hautnah sehe.

Aber ich finde ein paar Sachen nicht so gut. Und zwar hat der User Kontakt das eben auch angesprochen. Ich habe ebenfalls die Benchmarkszene nachgestellt und durchaus die Werte von PCGH erreicht. Von daher finde ich es schonmal sehr gut, dass die Tests transparent und nachvollziehbar sind. Aber was mich stört, ich finde die Tests sind etwas realitätsfremd.
Es ist natürlich immer eine schwierige Sache, eine geeignete Benchmarkszene zu finden, von euch wird immer eine "GPU-lastige" Szene genommen. Aber was genau bedeutet GPU-lastig? Viel Effekte? Viele Dreiecke? Es lässt sich nicht ausschließen das eine Szene genommen wird, die einen Grafikkartenhersteller bevorzugt. Und es ist halt so, dass die Benchmarks durch das gewählte Szenario nicht so richtig die Realität beim spielen abbildet. Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Frage, will man die Grafikkarten vergleichen, oder die Performance im ausgewählten Spiel realistisch einschätzen. Der User Kontakt hat ja genau das Problem, im realen Spielalltag sind die FPS im Schnitt deutlich höher.

Was ich auch schön gefunden hätte, wenn man repräsentativ auch ein übertaktetes Modell der älteren Generationen dazu genommen hätte, ich weiß dass das platztechnisch schwierig ist, aber gerade die PCGH-Leser setzen sicher vermehrt auf OC Modelle, was bei der GTX 780 beispielsweise verdammt viel ausmachen kann.
In den online-Tests kommt ja immer wieder mal die GTX 780 TI Phantom vor. Das finde ich super, aber hier wäre nützlich den Boosttakt mit anzugeben.

Damit komme ich direkt zur Übersichtlichkeit. Wenn OC Modelle in anderen Tabellen getestet werden, muss ich hin und her blättern. Wenn der Boost nicht angegeben ist, muss ich ihn "suchen", im Fließtext oder sonst wo. Dann werden in kleineren Tests von OC Modellen oft andere Settings genutzt als beim großen Test des Referenzmodells (zb. Tomb Raider mal mit 2xSSAA, mal ohne oder 4x). Damit kann ich die Werte wieder nicht vergleichen.
In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist die Spezifikationsübersichts-Tabelle der GTX 970/980/usw. und dort werden viele Werte beim Basistakt angegeben. Abgesehen davon, dass ich das bei der PCGH so gar nicht kenne (Basistakt-Angaben), ist das auch etwas irreführend, haben die 290 und 290X doch keinen Basistakt und somit wurde dort der Boosttakt gewählt. Zu allem Überfluss wird allerdings ein inoffizieller Basistakt angegeben, somit ist die Tabelle de facto falsch und irreführend. Um das Chaos perfekt zu machen hat die GTX 780 TI eine Pixelfüllrate von 35 GPixel/s wo ich gerne mal wissen möchte, wie ihr darauf kommt.

Ich war froh, dass die FullHD Werte beim GTX 900 Test dabei standen, im online-Test habt ihr sie ja weggelassen, obwohl ihr wisst, dass dies die verbreiteste Auflösung ist. KLar, man soll das Heft kaufen, aber das finde ich dann doch übertrieben. Das Heft habe ich mir zwar diesmal tatsächlich hauptsächlich wegen der Benchmarks geholt, allerdings fand ich viele andere Dinge ebenfalls toll, zb. den Stuhltest. Und das ist auch die Sache, warum ich mir das Heft kaufe, das sind Infos die ich im Netz nicht ohne weiteres finde. Benchmarkbalken, die kann ich mir auch woanders ansehen und da die PCGH Benchmarks für mich zwar hochwertig und transparent sind, so finde ich sie wie oben geschrieben auch nicht perfekt.

Ich hoffe meine Kritik kommt nicht zu negativ rüber, aber entweder habe ich mich verändert oder es hat andere Gründe warum die PCGH für mich uninteressnter wird 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2014)

Ahoi Spinal!



Spinal schrieb:


> Aber ich finde ein paar Sachen nicht so gut. Und zwar hat der User Kontakt das eben auch angesprochen. Ich habe ebenfalls die Benchmarkszene nachgestellt und durchaus die Werte von PCGH erreicht. Von daher finde ich es schonmal sehr gut, dass die Tests transparent und nachvollziehbar sind. Aber was mich stört, ich finde die Tests sind etwas realitätsfremd.
> Es ist natürlich immer eine schwierige Sache, eine geeignete Benchmarkszene zu finden, von euch wird immer eine "GPU-lastige" Szene genommen. Aber was genau bedeutet GPU-lastig? Viel Effekte? Viele Dreiecke? Es lässt sich nicht ausschließen das eine Szene genommen wird, die einen Grafikkartenhersteller bevorzugt. Und es ist halt so, dass die Benchmarks durch das gewählte Szenario nicht so richtig die Realität beim spielen abbildet. Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Frage, will man die Grafikkarten vergleichen, oder die Performance im ausgewählten Spiel realistisch einschätzen. Der User Kontakt hat ja genau das Problem, im realen Spielalltag sind die FPS im Schnitt deutlich höher.


 
Uns ist kein aktueller Fall bekannt, wo beispielsweise ein Level(abschnitt) auf Geforce- und ein anderen auf Radeon-GPUs besser läuft. Hast du dafür ein Beispiel? Zwar ist das prinzipiell möglich, aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. "Grafiklastig" heißt zunächst einmal, dass die Bildrate mit der Leistung der Grafikkarte steht und fällt, selbst in unserer niedrigsten Auflösung im Test, Full HD. Wir sehen für dauerhafte Benchmarks – also die Integration in den Parcours und nicht die Herausarbeitung einzelner Funktionen – von "seltsamen" Szenen ab, d.h. weder benchen wir ein Haar-Fly-By im Stile von _Tomb Raider_ noch einen mordsmäßig tessellierten Felsen in _Crysis 2_. PCGH-Testszenen zeigen nach Möglichkeit alles, was die Engine im Spielverlauf so auffährt.

Noch etwas mehr zum Thema Worstcase vs. Alltag: Meinst du eine spezielle Benchmarkszene eines neuen Spiels oder generell bei uns? Wir testen nicht immer Worstcases, aber immer Fälle, die im Mittel fordernder sind als weite Teile des Spiels. Das hat einen bestimmten Grund, auch wenn dieser zunächst unlogisch erscheint. "Ich habe in der Pampa, wo man fast immer ist, 50 Fps, nur in Kämpfen gibt's Drops auf bis zu 20 Fps", ist eine oft gemachte Aussage und ein realistisches Szenario in einigen Spielen. 50 Fps bei ~3/4 des Spielverlaufs schön und gut, aber was zählt, ist aufm Platz.  Wenn ich bei jedem Kampf Probleme habe, weil mein Rechner zu schwach ist, bekomme ich Interesse daran, meinen Rechner schneller zu machen. Deswegen testen wir solche Szenen: Erreicht eine Grafikkarte hier flüssige Bildraten, ist der Rest des Spiels kein Problem. Daher testen wir solche Szenen, mit Verweis darauf, dass hier sprichwörtlich die Exkremente am Dampfen sind und Leistungsprobleme ansonsten eher ausbleiben.

Davon ab haben wir noch viele andere Kriterien für einen ordentlichen PCGH-Benchmark, allen voran die Reproduzierbarkeit. Die schönsten Szenen bringen nichts, wenn sie so voller Dynamik oder selten sind, dass man sie nicht auf Knopdruck reproduzieren kann.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich war froh, dass die FullHD Werte beim GTX 900  Test dabei standen, im online-Test habt ihr sie ja weggelassen, obwohl  ihr wisst, dass dies die verbreiteste Auflösung ist. KLar, man soll das  Heft kaufen, aber das finde ich dann doch übertrieben. Das Heft habe ich  mir zwar diesmal tatsächlich hauptsächlich wegen der Benchmarks geholt,  allerdings fand ich viele andere Dinge ebenfalls toll, zb. den  Stuhltest. Und das ist auch die Sache, warum ich mir das Heft kaufe, das  sind Infos die ich im Netz nicht ohne weiteres finde. Benchmarkbalken,  die kann ich mir auch woanders ansehen und da die PCGH Benchmarks für  mich zwar hochwertig und transparent sind, so finde ich sie wie oben  geschrieben auch nicht perfekt.


 
Sowas finden wir immer schade, denn einen von mehreren Redakteuren validierten Benchmark, wie er bei PCGH üblich ist, findest du unserer Meinung nach nicht im Netz. Dass du im Heft mehr als das findest, ist aber eh klar. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Kontakt (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Raffael,

bitte die Kritik nicht falsch verstehen. Aber ggf. sind die User/ Leser (mich eingeschlossen) mit ihrem Lieblingsspiel unterwegs und wollen ihre Hardware rund um ihr Spiel optimieren. In Eurem Heft führt die Angabe vom BF4 Benchmark eindeutig zu Verwirrung. Ich habe jetzt die gut und nachvollziehbare Benchmarkscene mehrmals wiederholt. Dabei zeigt sich, je nach Blickwinkel nach oben oder unten 60 bis 74 FPS. Als Spieler im Multiplayer liegt man deutlich höher 80 bis 120 FPS. 

Was sagt die Konkurenz bei BF4 1920 x 1080 MSAA 4x?:
Hardwareluxx:      64 FPS
BF4blog.com:       61 FPS
toms's Hardware:  62 FPS
GameStar:           68 FPS
*PSGH:                    54 FPS

*Frage: Wer misst richtig oder richtiger? Antwort: keiner, weil es keine Regel, betimmte Vorgabe oder Scene gibt.
Aber mal im Multiplayer (dafür nutzen es die Meisten) z. B. in einem leeren 64 Server spazieren zu gehen, halte ich persönlich einfach für deutlich praksisnaher. 
Irgendwie hat Eure Singleplayer Benchmarkstrategie bisher gute Korrelationen zum Multiplayer gezeigt. Aber bei BF4 geht mir die Schere einfach zu weit auseinander.

D. h., ich habe die Problematik soweit verstanden. Wenn die Relation stimmt (und davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus), dann sollte die GTX 970 in BT4 in 1920 x 1080 ca. 20% schneller sein, als meine GTX 780 und das wäre schon beindruckend.

Evtl. sollte Ihr hier die Benchmark Strategie noch einmal überdenken.

PS. 
Bin PSGH Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe und bleibe natürlich auch weiter treu...


----------



## Spinal (20. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi Spinal!
> 
> Uns ist kein aktueller Fall bekannt, wo beispielsweise ein Level(abschnitt) auf Geforce- und ein anderen auf Radeon-GPUs besser läuft. Hast du dafür ein Beispiel? Zwar ist das prinzipiell möglich, aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. "Grafiklastig" heißt zunächst einmal, dass die Bildrate mit der Leistung der Grafikkarte steht und fällt, selbst in unserer niedrigsten Auflösung im Test, Full HD. Wir sehen für dauerhafte Benchmarks – also die Integration in den Parcours und nicht die Herausarbeitung einzelner Funktionen – von "seltsamen" Szenen ab, d.h. weder benchen wir ein Haar-Fly-By im Stile von _Tomb Raider_ noch einen mordsmäßig tessellierten Felsen in _Crysis 2_. PCGH-Testszenen zeigen nach Möglichkeit alles, was die Engine im Spielverlauf so auffährt.
> 
> ...


 
Erst einmal vielenDank für die Rückmeldung. Und das an einem Sonntag 
Also ich selber benche natürlich nicht soviel wie ihr, daher werde ich mich wohl auf eure Angaben verlassen müssen, dass die ausgewählte Szene auch grundsätzlich dem entspricht, was man im Spiel so erwarten kann.
Ich hätte halt gedacht, dass zb. eine Szene reine Rechenleistung benötigt, eine andere mehr Dreiecksleistung, so dass sich das Gefüge verändern kann. Aber ein konkreten Fall kann ich nicht nennen, aber vielleicht ein "verwandter" Fall.
Als damals der super Performance Treiber für die 7970 mit knapp 25% Mehrleistung in BF3 rausgekommen ist, waren die Diskussionen groß, dass eine GTX 670, ehemals in BF3 schneller, doch die schlechtere Wahl war. In einer PCGH Ausgabe habe ich aber gelesen (habe sie leider gestern nicht gefunden), dass dieses Performance Plus nur im Single Player erreicht wird (was ich seltsam finde, aber na gut). Ihr habt da natürlich nichts verkehrt gemacht, schließlich weiß jeder, das ihr SP testet und die FPS im MP höher sind. Aber falls die 7970 wirklich im MP kaum schneller geworden ist, dann hätte man dies meiner Ansicht nach deutlicher schreiben sollen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Dolomedes (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir aufgrund vom test den Commander SIII Allerdings in Weiss mit schwartz und anderen Rollen geleistet, Ist jo GEIL Voll Chillig Zocken, wollte schon immer mal nen geilen STuhl danke für den Tip, im Alter dankts einem auch der Rücken !

Weiter so !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Oktober 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielenDank für die Rückmeldung. Und das an einem Sonntag
> Also ich selber benche natürlich nicht soviel wie ihr, daher werde ich mich wohl auf eure Angaben verlassen müssen, dass die ausgewählte Szene auch grundsätzlich dem entspricht, was man im Spiel so erwarten kann.
> Ich hätte halt gedacht, dass zb. eine Szene reine Rechenleistung benötigt, eine andere mehr Dreiecksleistung, so dass sich das Gefüge verändern kann. Aber ein konkreten Fall kann ich nicht nennen, aber vielleicht ein "verwandter" Fall.
> Als damals der super Performance Treiber für die 7970 mit knapp 25% Mehrleistung in BF3 rausgekommen ist, waren die Diskussionen groß, dass eine GTX 670, ehemals in BF3 schneller, doch die schlechtere Wahl war. In einer PCGH Ausgabe habe ich aber gelesen (habe sie leider gestern nicht gefunden), dass dieses Performance Plus nur im Single Player erreicht wird (was ich seltsam finde, aber na gut). Ihr habt da natürlich nichts verkehrt gemacht, schließlich weiß jeder, das ihr SP testet und die FPS im MP höher sind. Aber falls die 7970 wirklich im MP kaum schneller geworden ist, dann hätte man dies meiner Ansicht nach deutlicher schreiben sollen.
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hing die Aussage, dass der "Wundertreiber" im SP-Modus von _Battlefield 3_ mehr einschlägt, mit den Unterschiedlichen Limits zusammen: Der MP war und ist stärker CPU-limitiert als der SP und der Treiber steigerte in erster Linie die (zuvor arg schneckige) Grafikleistung. Die HD 7970 war schon damals die bessere Wahl, wenn du mich fragst. Heutzutage dank 3 GiB erst recht.

Aktuell, d.h. bei _Battlefield 4_, sieht es so aus: Unser Savegame ist tatsächlich ein Worst-Case und ziemlich grafiklastig. In den meisten Szenen der Kampagne und in der durchschnittlichen MP-Schlacht sieht man höhere Bildraten. Heftige Auseinandersetzungen mit reichlich Sprengstoff führen aber auch hier zu vergleichbaren Werten. Die Entscheidung, den SP statt den MP zu nehmen, ist bewusst: MP-Benchmarks sind einfach sehr (zeit)aufwendig und trotzdem für unseren Anspruch nicht reproduzierbar genug.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerDoofy (26. Oktober 2014)

Ausdrückliches Dankeschön nachträglich für Alan Wake als Steamversion. Das freut mich jedes Mal tierisch, wenn ich meine Bibliothek erweitern kann.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Oktober 2014)

Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich endlich mal die Ausgabe zuende gelesen.
Da lächelte mich beim Artikel "Pimp my PC" (Seite 109) doch ein mir bekanntes Bildchen an. Nochmal kurz gegengecheckt und ja, es ist tatsächlich eines meiner _Assetto Corsa_ Screenshots! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geilomat sach ich mal!
Eigentlich müsste ich dafür ja ein Honorar für die Veröffentlichung verlangen, hehe!


----------

